# safari ubuntu



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,jadis j'avais un mac,mais il y a à peu près 2 semaines,quelqu'un me l'a détruit .Tout ce qui me reste,c'est un dell inspiron mini 12 avec ubuntu 8.04,qui bugue pas mal et qui est prêté par mon boulot.Quand j'étais sur mac,j'utilisais évidemment Safari et dans le menu "fenêtre",en cliquant sur "activité",il est possible d'ouvrir une fenêtre avec plein de liens cachés et c'est très utile pour certaines choses.Je pense que c'est pareil sur windaube.Cette fenêtre me servait beaucoup,et je n'ai jamais trouvé l'équivalent sur d'autres navigateurs web.Maintenant,sur mon pc,j'ai firefox,Navigateur Web (il s'appelle comme ça,le 2 ème navigateur qu'on m'a préinstallé) ne possèdent aucune trace de cette fonctionnalité de Safari et ils buguent tellement que j'ai du installer Google Chrome,le "moins pire" des navigateurs web qui marchent sur ce pc.

SVP,j'aimerais savoir si il est possible d'avoir cette même fonctionnalité sur mon pc,sans installer safari,car il est impossible de le faire tourner dessus.La version pour windows,wine refuse de l'éxecuter,soit disant parce que safari n'est pas open-source.Je sais,je peux installer windows (je pense qu'il buguera moins que mon ubuntu) ou faire du hackintosh,mais je n'ai pas le temps,je ne me sens pas de faire de telles bidouilles (vu ce que c'est comparé à installer mac os x sur un vrai mac) et si je dois rendre ce pc,je ne pense pas qu'ils apprécieraient que j'ai touché au système.Donc j'aimerais savoir si il est possible d'avoir la fameuse fonctionnalité sans safari ou d'avoir safari sur ubuntu sans trop toucher au système.Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Foxyflying (17 Juillet 2010)

Je ne me suis jamais servi de cette fonction et je viens de la tester à l'instant: je ne vois trop son utilité... Un début de piste tout de même: dans Firefox, "_Outils>Informations sur la page_" et onglet "_Media_". Tu tomberas sur la liste des liens de tous les éléments qui constituent la page en cours d'affichage.


----------



## gagarts (12 Septembre 2010)

Salut, 
Désolé, mais je fais un HS !!
Je pensais à mettre à jour ton portable vers la nouvelle version LTS : la 10.04... mais comme le PC appartient à ta boîte, renseigne-toi avant ! ^^'

Voilà, bon courage en attendant un nouveau Mac !

Bye


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Septembre 2010)

Passer a Windows ce sera pire qu'Ubuntu, le problème c'est que tu as un netbook sous Atom avec puce Intel GMA. On ne trouve pas plus anémique que ces machines.


----------



## JFL27 (14 Septembre 2010)

Si tu veux installer safari sur Ubuntu, tu as deux possibilités.
La première, installer PlayonLinux et installer directement Safari (version 3) par téléchargement sur PlayonLinux.
La seconde, installer VirtualBox OSE (virtualisation), installer Windows sur la machine virtuelle et installer directement Safari version 5 sur le site d'Apple.

Dans les deux cas, ce sera une version Windows de Safari qui s'exécutera. Mais, en tout cas sur le mien cela se passe comme cela, Windows tourne mieux et plus vite sur la virtualisation Ubuntu que sur la partition Windows !

Sinon pour rester en Linux pur, il y a Opera qui marche très très bien et qui raffinement sert aussi de client mail.

A+

JFL


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Septembre 2010)

Oui mais d'après ses infos, son Netbook tourne sous Atom: virtualiser un OS sur une telle machine me parait plus que suicidaire, même avec XP.

Opera par contre est une bonne idée. j'aimais bien la version 9 et j'ai un ami qui ne dit que du bien de la 10.


----------



## JFL27 (15 Septembre 2010)

Je tourne sous Opera 10.62, sous Ubuntosh. Cela marche très très bien, au moins aussi rapide que Safari sous Mac OsXi. Le seul défaut, auquel je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solution, l'absence d'un bouton Topsite. Il faut à chaque fois ouvrir  nouvel onglet pour accéder à Speed Dial. Et c'est gonflant à la longue !  

Quant à l'Atom, ce n'est pas un feu nucléaire évidemment.


----------

